# Some Pyraminx Questions



## JTW2007 (May 31, 2009)

So, I think I may want to compete in Pyraminx for US Nationals, and my current (broken) Mefferts just won't hold up to that. Therefore, I have a few questions.

1. What ever happened to that Pyraminx that everyone said was better than Mefferts? I haven't heard much about it recently.

2. Were I to buy a new Mefferts Pyraminx, should I go for the "Pyraminx II," or the "12 Original Pyraminx in Display Box?" I assume that the original one is the same as the tiled one, just without the tiles. What is the comparison of feel from the original to the hollowed out Pyraminx II?

EDIT: Also, is the Edison Pyraminx better than either of the Mefferts ones?


----------



## jcuber (May 31, 2009)

I think I remember two pyraminxes supposedly being better than the others, the cubeforyou one (which I am getting tomorow) and the tropicalestore one. I have no pyraminxes at the time (until tomorow) so don't take my word for it, I just remember these opinions from old threads.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 31, 2009)

By the cube4you one, do you mean the "New Black Three Layer Pyramid?"


----------



## Jai (May 31, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> EDIT: Also, is the Edison Pyraminx better than either of the Mefferts ones?



Yep. If you remove the ball bearings (just push down really hard on them and when they spring back up, they'll pop out), it's really nice. Also, the Edi pyra is a BRICK (in terms of stability). I've had it for a few months, and it's never popped on me, even when I drop it on the floor.


----------



## James (May 31, 2009)

I got the Meffert's Pyraminx II. I'm not sure how it compares to other pyraminxes, but I really like it. It seemed to come already lubricated and does not pop.


----------



## pjk (May 31, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> So, I think I may want to compete in Pyraminx for US Nationals, and my current (broken) Mefferts just won't hold up to that. Therefore, I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. What ever happened to that Pyraminx that everyone said was better than Mefferts? I haven't heard much about it recently.


You're thinking of a Tomy Pryaminx, I think.



> 2. Were I to buy a new Mefferts Pyraminx, should I go for the "Pyraminx II," or the "12 Original Pyraminx in Display Box?" I assume that the original one is the same as the tiled one, just without the tiles. What is the comparison of feel from the original to the hollowed out Pyraminx II?


I couldn't help you with this. My standard Mefferts Pryaminx worked great (I think it got stolen at Boulder though).


----------



## flee135 (May 31, 2009)

Jai said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Also, is the Edison Pyraminx better than either of the Mefferts ones?
> ...



The Edison brand is my main pyraminx, and I average about 7-8 seconds with it. However, I don't think taking out the ball bearings is necessary. After loosening it to a nice tension, it won't pop, and it will also be very smooth. It's decent at cutting corners too, if that fits your style.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 1, 2009)

I think I might try the tropicalestore one. It sounds good.


----------



## Nilxchaos (Jun 1, 2009)

I use: http://preview.tinyurl.com/locc87 .(E-Bay) It is EXTREMELY EXTREMELY EXTREMELY loose. 
It feels like it will pop every other turn when and even before lubricating, but I have never had it pop. And, it's SHINY AND SPARKLY!!!! It will get all the chick's attention.  (Personal experience)
I set my PB (10.86) with it. (Although it is my only Pyraminx.)  
But it is incredible, and cuts corners like nobody's business, so you can act like you are turning randomly and all of the sudden it's solved. 
It has no magnets, but I love that about it. I wanted to put some on it, but I have decided against it.
Try it out, the seller has multiple prices for it at times, I got mine for about the price displayed.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been using the tropicalestore pyraminx for about two years now. I love it and have had no problems. I highly recommend it


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nilxchaos said:


> I use: http://preview.tinyurl.com/locc87 .(E-Bay) It is EXTREMELY EXTREMELY EXTREMELY loose.
> It feels like it will pop every other turn when and even before lubricating, but I have never had it pop. And, it's SHINY AND SPARKLY!!!! It will get all the chick's attention.  (Personal experience)
> I set my PB (10.86) with it. (Although it is my only Pyraminx.)
> But it is incredible, and cuts corners like nobody's business, so you can act like you are turning randomly and all of the sudden it's solved.
> ...


did you use that one yesterday?
I remember scrambling it and thinking it was going to melt on me..


----------



## Nilxchaos (Jun 1, 2009)

It's the only one I own, so yes. I LOVE that thing. It is so incredibly loose.
Did it pop on you? Again, it never has for me.


----------



## Lofty (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a c4u white three layer pyramid and a mefferts. I have gotten a 8.19 average on the white and an 8.00 on the mefferts. I like them both but the shiny stickers are just terrible.
c4u pops sometimes and mefferts has never popped even if I try semi-hard to pull a piece out.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jun 1, 2009)

Erik uses the cubeforyou one, I'm going to buy that one myself, here is exactly where he states that:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io6ntQoreBQ @ 2:42


----------

